# Just changed from Reaper to Cubase and...



## Caleb Joshua (Nov 21, 2020)

Its pretty good! Im using 2xVEP and i love how it handles the midi routing in general, however...I found it interesting that the software is so polished yet there is an issue with sending controller data to multis. If you make a drum map that has hits being sent to different channels within a port and you intend to program controller curves, it will only send the cc data to one channel. This also causes issues for things like the EW choirs wordbuilder type patches. so, the work around for this suprised me because of how complete this DAW is otherwise. You have to go to midi inserts on the track, and add 4 seperate transformers with an insert function, controller>channel add 1,2,4,8? Theres no advanced options gui for this kind of situation in cubase? correct? lol


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 21, 2020)

What made you switch? I’m curious. Hobby user here using Reaper, but have used both Logic and Cubase previously. Mainly using Reaper because of it’s low cost.


----------



## EricBarndollar (Nov 21, 2020)

Caleb Joshua said:


> You have to go to midi inserts on the track, and add 4 seperate transformers with an insert function, controller>channel add 1,2,4,8? Theres no advanced options gui for this kind of situation in cubase? correct? lol



That's the only trick I know of if you want to control multiple channels that might play simultaneously from one MIDI/Instrument track.

I typically just set up separate MIDI tracks and then you can arm all of them for recording to record a controller to all the tracks (or draw in + then copy/paste). You can always edit all the tracks in the Key Editor or Drum Editor simultaneously (and use the Multiple Part Controls in the toolbar to select which one is active for newly drawn notes). Drum maps still work.

(If you only ever output to one channel at a time, you could alternatively set up an Expression map with Output mapping to control the destination MIDI channel, which would set the output channel for notes + controllers. But I don't think that applies for you).


----------



## Caleb Joshua (Nov 21, 2020)

Yea this happened on a drum map that had 8 channels of cymbals on it. The expression maps send the CC as expected during channel based articulation switching. The transformer thing fixes it but it would be over the top if there were a few baked in options for the routing of CC data. Yes, you could send the CC the way you mentioned as well, thank you.


----------



## EricBarndollar (Nov 21, 2020)

Agreed, it would be nice if you could set the MIDI channel of CC events (or notes, for that matter) to 'Omni' and have Cubase automatically send to all 16 channels.


----------



## Caleb Joshua (Nov 21, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> What made you switch? I’m curious. Hobby user here using Reaper, but have used both Logic and Cubase previously. Mainly using Reaper because of it’s low cost.


One example, In Cubase you can create a drum editor page that has drums on different channels and then you can edit the trigger note and the output note so you can stack percussion instruments with a readout thats more clear then reaper because if you did that with reaticulate theres no way to display the same output notes that are sent to different channels at a different posistion on the grid. You end up with two diamonds of different colors stacked on top of each other. You could also tell reaticulate to send notes to two channels at the same time and then use that as an articulation itself but the notes often dont line up between instruments and it limits variation. The cubase drum editor can have two trigger notes like c and c#, but they can both send the note c to two different channels and have two independent places in the grid...and the configuration is easier.


----------

